# ebay question-



## abe lugo (May 11, 2012)

Can a seller block or reject the minimum opening bid? If so why don't they just start the item higher.

I placed a last sec bid today and it was rejected somehow??


----------



## willswares1220 (May 11, 2012)

They could have had a reserve price on that item. Even though there might have been an opening bid doesn't mean you will get it for that price.
Also, I think if some sellers aren't happy with the results they can cancel the bids if they decide to.
Usually you start the item lower to entice competitive bidding even though you expect to get more money for that item. A reserve protects the seller.


----------



## abe lugo (May 11, 2012)

I forgot to mention it was a no reserve auction- I think the seller wasn't happy with one bid at the last second.


----------



## how (May 12, 2012)

e bay is a scam,,they let the guys who list do what ever they want as long as they get fees,,,that is their only concern,,and not getting sued.

The bike category is a joke...people take down their bikes all the time if they see they arent getting their outrageous prices.


----------



## walter branche (May 13, 2012)

*ebay fees*

recently sold an item for 1,250.00 buy it now-ebay charged 69.00 for there listing fees ,wpb- also it is true on ebay ,if you are the seller you can do almost anything you want too,,there concern is collecting fees ,


----------



## partsguy (May 14, 2012)

SELLERS HAVE ALL THE POWER?! WHERE did you get that?!

It is because of some crooked sellers that all sellers, myself included, must now pay final value fees on the final sale price AND the shipping cost! In many categories, especially video games and such, they have set a price floor on the shipping cost that you can charge. I barely fit a Playstation inside a USPS Large Flat Rate box which costs more than the price floor they have set. What do I do with the loss? I have to pass it on to my buyers in the listing price. I just now listed an Xbox and that thing cost me $21 to ship, again, at least $6 over the limit. How do I get around this? I had to put it in the wholesale category. You know where people sell collections of stuff video games?

Now get this, if a buyer does not pay for an item or does not follow the terms of sale then you open a case and nothing happens big whoop, right? Well checkout the feedback. THEY can leave NEUTRAL or NEGATIVE feedback FOR YOU but you CAN'T FOR THEM. Your only option is positive. Positive feedback for a non-paying bidder or some ignorant buyer who doesn't read the description? Hell no! I just had a guy try to buy some fenders from Gautemala. One, he never contact me, two, he never paid, and three, I DO NOT ship outside of the USA! 9 times out of ten, it is not profitable to do so. I might as well throw the items away. It was settled in my favor yet the system still nags me on feedback. I had a case last winter where I sold a set of rusty old handlebars and the buyer left me a neutral over it. It was in the pics, it was in the description, he could have asked for more pics, he could have contacted me upon recieving the item. NOPE! An ebay newbie who doesn't know how things work.

The sellers have NO POWER at all.


----------



## abe lugo (May 20, 2012)

*I  ESNIPE and thats how I roll this seller rejects ESNIPE bids WTF??*

The seller is 	geswhosbac1035
If your on the Cabe, why don't you accept snipe bids? I'm a good paying ebay just as any another, i just don't like to sit there and wait, or sit there and play the bidding war game.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jul 19, 2012)

As a seller, I love snipe bids...who doesn't want the final value to go up?
You were probably a blocked bidder from a past experience, that's the only way I know of to not have a bid registered unless it doesn't met the current price from another sniper while you were counting down the seconds.
Chris


----------



## abe lugo (Jul 19, 2012)

*Figured it out..*

Seller blocks you if you don't post positive feedback immediately, even after he messages you to do so, I actually do my feedback in bulk so it can be a month to do so.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jul 19, 2012)

*feedback means very little to me.*

I could care less about feedbacks. Pay me the money or send me the item and we are all good. Heck I have given extra stuff to cabe members with other parts and never a word about it. One thing out of MANY that piss me off about ebay is how much leverage a buyer has and how easy it is to loose out as a seller. I have had really ggod luck with ebay and on here. The little extra feedbacks suck and are way to picky! Bottom line is that ebay has some crappy rules, take it or leave it. I personally go back and forth....


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Aug 5, 2012)

One friendly little note politely asking is ok with me. After that, if you keep bugging me about it you're going to get anything but positive feedback. One seller on ebay learned this the hard after sending me FOUR messages demanding positive feedback. 
Trust me, it is against ebay policy to do that and he got his feedback and was reported to ebay for his tactics as well. I am now blocking from bidding on his items which is no big deal as I was never going to buy from him again anyway.


----------



## wspeid (Aug 5, 2012)

*ebay Feedback*

A couple years ago I won 2 ebay lots from one seller where the item descriptions stated he would be out of town when the auction ended but would combine shipping and send an invoice when he returned home 2 days later.  On day 3, I contacted him to say I hadn't received an invoice with a final amount, got no reply, and at 4 a.m. on day 5 he sent the invoice -- and opened an unpaid claim 30 minutes later!  When I woke up, I paid it and stewed about the seller.  The whole idea of a complaint against me for his screw up was upsetting.  So when I got the items, in average time and as described, I left positive feedback on everything except "communication", which I politely termed "neutral" stating he'd not provided any, as stated and didn't reply to a follow up.

He slammed with 3 profanity laced messages screaming insults about how I'd ruined his rating (then at 93%) and he'd make sure no one ever bought from me again.  He left feedback for me in all caps, "WORST EBAYER EVER!  NOTHING BUT TROUBLE; DO NOT SELL TO THIS DEADBEAT" and then wrote me another message cursing me out and said, "how do you like that feedback, M$@$ F%^?  Thankfully, I got a field to reply and no one listened to that one nutcase's ranting, but it was still stressful.

I have also bid on a few "OR BUY NOW" items just before the expiration date trying to be the highest bidder only to have my bid rejected and the item relisted days later with the same terms.  I thought I'd made a mistake so I tried it again and the same thing happened... no mention of a minimum reserve.


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2012)

TWEEDLEDEE said:


> He dont like you too much. Move on! It doesnt do any good to use this site as a place to whine!




It doesn't? Do you have any suggestions on where Vince and I might take our whining? I thought this was a good place, but if you know someplace better....


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

Its going to be ok Dave we'll find a place where we are appreciated


----------



## Boris (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm just so worried Vince, what if there really is nowhere we can whine, what will we doooooo?

....I don't know, that felt pretty comfortable. TWEEDLEDEE, are you sure this isn't the place to whine?


----------



## vincev (Aug 5, 2012)

I dont know Dave! let me check you tube .No feedback for you Dave!


----------



## Stony (Aug 5, 2012)

And ebay owns Paypal, so if you're selling something and use Paypal to get paid, you get double dipped on fees. Paypal also charges 3.9% for international transactions and 2.9% for domestic. Now you have to figure a good range for your reserve so you cover all the charges. 

I liked ebay much better before they took away the seller's ability to leave negative feedback. I try not to sell on there very much, but haven't had any major problems in the past. My feedback has always been at 100% since I joined ebay in the late 90s and I attribute that to good communication skills.


----------



## Nickinator (Sep 4, 2012)

Stony said:


> My feedback has always been at 100% since I joined ebay in the late 90s and I attribute that to good communication skills.




I would attribute that to luck.....you are only 1/2 of the equation.
Darcie


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

I believe feed back should be given by both parties. It is not fair to the buyer if they are trying to get their count up, as most sellers and buyers prefer to see a higher item count which gives more value to any score/rating! If you don't give feedback you have NO FRICK'N business being on the bay....period!


----------



## Bicycle Belle (Sep 4, 2012)

bricycle said:


> I believe feed back should be given by both parties. It is not fair to the buyer if they are trying to get their count up, as most sellers and buyers prefer to see a higher item count which gives more value to any score/rating! If you don't give feedback you have NO FRICK'N business being on the bay....period!




I'm sorry Bri but I have to disagree here. As a buyer/customer it is my choice whether or not to leave feedback. I'm not getting anything free here and you wouldn't require a customer who walks into your shop to do anything other than pay you for the merchandise they purchase. My only committment is to pay for my purchase and after that it ends as far as I'm concerned. I may or may not chose to leave feedback.
When I sell something on Ebay it's irrelevent to me if my customer leaves feedback. If they choose to do so then great, if not that's fine too.


----------



## vincev (Sep 4, 2012)

In my opinion Feedback is a courtesy.A seller helps establish their trustworthiness by getting good feedback and the buyer also gets to see what others think of the seller.I always leave a feedback because it is asked by E bay to leave one to help the standards of the site.it should not be mandatory but it has helped me decide if I want to bit on an auction.


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

At's cool Belle, you are entitled to your opinion.
That being said, I (or anyone) only knows if someone is a lousy e-Bayer if someone leaves feedback, same for a good e-Bayer... *I highly value feedback...*
The only reason I can see why someone wouldn't look forward to feedback is if they expect poor feedback. (or if some idiot gives you poor feedback for no good reason).
*Personally, I won't purchase any longer , if feedback is dropped.*
Likewise on the CABE, you have to earn my trust.....


----------



## bricycle (Sep 4, 2012)

Bicycle Belle said:


> I'm sorry Bri but I have to disagree here. As a buyer/customer it is my choice whether or not to leave feedback. I'm not getting anything free here and you wouldn't require a customer who walks into your shop to do anything other than pay you for the merchandise they purchase. My only committment is to pay for my purchase and after that it ends as far as I'm concerned. I may or may not chose to leave feedback.
> When I sell something on Ebay it's irrelevent to me if my customer leaves feedback. If they choose to do so then great, if not that's fine too.




True...but you do (may) get feedback whether you want it or not...
It's known as word of mouth and or maybe Angies list among others...


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 4, 2012)

I sold a Bob Marley Legend record album (because I had two copies) to a kid at UC Sant Barbara who gave me negative feedback because he din't like the way it was mixed...not a condition grade or item as described claim, but he didn't like the sound engineer's recording.
Like I am a music critic as well as a ebay seller.
Ebay defended the buyer's right to maintain the post, so I got his number and called him personally (he was shocked) and with a level head, offered to refund his money in full including the shipping if he would retract the negative feedback.
I did and he didn't.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r8HEJojWBs

The problem is that buyer's have too much leverage, seller's should have rights as well and buyer's can wave feedback around without repurcussions to themselves in order to get discounts after the fact.

Now with the grading system imposed if you ain't getting 5 stars across 4 categories paypal will hold your funds and make commerce very difficult.
Very Draconian...no recourse.

I don't care much for feedback these days, just want to be treated fairly.

Chris


----------



## bikesnbuses (Sep 4, 2012)

vincev said:


> In my opinion Feedback is a courtesy.A seller helps establish their trustworthiness by getting good feedback and the buyer also gets to see what others think of the seller.I always leave a feedback because it is asked by E bay to leave one to help the standards of the site.it should not be mandatory but it has helped me decide if I want to bit on an auction.




Well put.. I buy as much as I sell on ebay and ALWAYS leave PROPER feedback for sellers,and in over 10 years have only had to leave 1 negative (because some goofball sold me a record that I didnt like the sound of..    LOL,just kidding..but thats TOTALLY believable )..PS,Im waiting for THAT negative feedback.."I didnt like the shade of red when I saw it in person"...etc,etc.. B.S.


----------



## ZOOK (Sep 4, 2012)

*ebay*

I sold a pair of cad handlebars to a person using a friends account...means they were not a registered user. In turn they left a negative because they were not chrome...Pictures showed finish and was stated in listing. Here is the Good Part..I 1st refunded all money including the shipping! AS For calling buyer for revision eBay calls that Extortion! They said they would not ding me for it when I called them.


----------

